# Kann das Netzteil durch Stromschwankungen einen Schaden erleiden?



## Wincenty (17. November 2010)

Ich habe in meiner Mietwohnung in Aachen ein Problem:

Seitdem ich in Aachen meinen Rechner stehen habe hat der hin und wieder  Ausfälle im Sinne einfach Strom weg. Es passiert meistens Sobald der PC  seine Leistung hochfahren muss, also eine 3D Anwendung/Benchmark/...  starte. Die Wohnung ist glaube ich ein Altbau, wogegen das Haus meiner  Eltern wo mein PC immer war ein Neubau von 1997-8 ist.
Wenn ich den PC starte und ihn dann für min 1/2 h mit Windows Media  Player laufen lasse, kann ich daraufhin meistens one weitere Probleme  zocken, wenn aber der Strom mal augefallen ist passiert es des öfteren,  das schon nach dem Bootvorgang und dem Windows Begrüßungsscreen der  Strom direkt wieder wegfällt.

Ich habe bereits alle Steckdosen im Zimmer durchgetestet ohne Erfolg.  Anfangs dachte ich es läge an der Multileiste da die Steckdose an  welchen der PC hängt bereits eine 3er Steckdose ist. Aber nach der  anderen Steckdose (diese wurde nachträglich verlegt, da das Kabel  einfach so offen am Boden liegt) weiß ich es liegt nicht daran.

Mir ist ebenfalls aufgefallen, dass die Ausfälle am häufigsten nach der  Arbeitszeit stattfinden also zwischen 5-10/11 und am seltesten morgens  6-9.

Ich ja bevor ich es vergesse:
mein System:
1000W NT von Cougar
HD4890 @ Stock, da ich dachte es läge am OC
PHENOM II x955BE @ Stock, ebenfalls dachte ich wegen OC
1,5TB Samsung HDD
500GB WD HDD
2x LG Laufwerke einmal mit LS und einmal ohne
Gigabyte MA-FX790-UD5P (oder so ähnlich hab Handbuch nicht hier und nutze derzeit ein Notebook)
Bigfoot Killer 2100
und den Dinamicx SuperLeggera LMX Cooler (oder wie er heißt der Flüssigmetalkühler)

Also an der 3er Steckdose ist einamal der Rechner angeschlossen und die  Multi-Leiste(10er mit 2 Sicherungen à 5 Steckdosen) und an dieser hängt  der Monitor (23.6" DVI-D @ 1680x1050) mein Soundsystem Creative T1100  osÄ meine Schreibtischlampe, mein Drucker HP C4480 und mein Notebook.

Ich habe bereits Versucht an dem 3er meine Multi mit allem anderen  anzuschließen und den Rechner an der anderen Steckdose alleine ohne  Multi zu Betreiben aber ohne Erfolg. Ich habe zwar ein Gerät zum testen  des Strom, aber es handelt sich dabei um eines für Mechaniker (von  meinem Vater), welcher die Spannungen anzeigt welche anliegt aber nicht  genau, da diese mit Lämpchen funktioniert.

Ich wollte von euch wissen o mein System von diesen Ausfällen des Stroms  schaden nehmen kann, bevor ich meinen Vermieter darauf anspreche, denn  immerhin steckt in dem PC mehr als 2000€ und das obwohl ich den PC noch  vor dem Abitur zusammengebastelt habe und keine Ferienjobs hatte und von  daher für mich einen hohen Stellenwert hat und es mein 2. PC ist den  ich selbst zusammen gebaut habe und der erste ist denn ich schon nach 3  Tagen Montage und Installationszeit zum laufen gebracht habe.

Auf dem System läuft Win 7 64x Professional, aber das System ist  aufgrund fehlenden Internets in der Wohnung noch nicht freigeschaltet  und habe bereits die Frist überschritten und nutze daher die Cut-Version  (keine Tastenkombinationen möglich,...). Das System wurde neu  aufgesetzt weil ich dachte anfangs es wäre ein Virus oÄ daran Schuld  aber nach einer Woche wurde ich des besseren belehrt.

Könnte ich eventuell um das Problem zu vermeiden auch 2 Stecker nehmen,  diese entweder Parallel schalten oder in Reihe(wenn ich micht recht  erinnere sagte meine Physiklehrerin wenn man Batterien in Reihe  schaltet, wäre die Stromzufuhr  stärker  [vor 7 Jahren war das])? Ich meine damit die Kabel aufzuschneiden, die  Erdungen zusammenkoppeln und dann die anderen in Reihe anzuschließen.
Oder würde diese vorgehensweise das Defektrisiko enorm erhöhen?

Ich MUSS unbedingt den PC stabil am laufen haben, da ich  Informatikstudent bin und bereits die unangenehme Erfahrung gemacht  habe, nachdem ich 20 Zeilen geschrieben habe der PC einfach ausfiel

Bei der Ereignisanzeige in der Verwaltung steht auch nix.
Ich zocke immer mit Bürolampe und mir ist bis dato noch kein flackern der Lampe aufgefallen als der PC ausfiel.

Könnte jemand mir helfen?


----------



## dot (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kann das Netztil durch Stromschwankungen einen Schaden erleiden?*

Wenn der Strom ausfaellt wenn du den PC startest, dann liegt es vermutlich an den Haussicherungen, da zu dieser Zeit eine kurzzeitige Stromspitze entsteht. Guck also mal nach wie deine Leitung abgesichert ist und was auf dieser draufsteht.


----------



## Wincenty (18. November 2010)

Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, das NUR der Rechner kurzzeitig kein Strom hat, nach dem Ausfall kann ich ihn danach wieder in Betrieb nehmen und ich zocke immer mit eingeschalteter Schreibtischlampe und diese ist bis dato noch nicht durch ein flackern oder Ähnliches beim Ausfall des PCs aufgefallen.

Wo erkenne ich eigentlich die Stärke/Quli der Sicherung? Denn bei mir zu Haus kenne ich zwar die Sicherungen, aber ich kann mit den Beschriftungen selten was mit anfangen.

Wenn ich die Sicherungen gefunden habe mach ich mal paar Bilder von denen.

In der zwischenzeit:

Kann der PC von diesen ausfällen (bis auf Datenverlust) Schäden nehmen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. November 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, das NUR der Rechner kurzzeitig kein Strom hat, nach dem Ausfall kann ich ihn danach wieder in Betrieb nehmen und ich zocke immer mit eingeschalteter Schreibtischlampe und diese ist bis dato noch nicht durch ein flackern oder Ähnliches beim Ausfall des PCs aufgefallen.
> 
> Wo erkenne ich eigentlich die Stärke/Quli der Sicherung? Denn bei mir zu Haus kenne ich zwar die Sicherungen, aber ich kann mit den Beschriftungen selten was mit anfangen.
> 
> ...



Also was oder wie ein Sicherungskasten ist oder aussieht sollte man ja eigentlich wissen, soll nun kein Angriff auf deine Person sein also nicht Missverstehen. 

Sicherungen gibt es 2 Arten die noch geläufig sind:
*Schraubsicherung* - Sicherung ist Rund und sieht aus wie eine Gewehr Patrone  und wird mit einem runden Hütchen im Sicherungskasten verschraubt.

*Sicherungsautomaten* - Diese sind fest verbaut und können nicht so ohne weiteres entfernt werden. Diese sind weiß schmal und länglich mit einem Schwarzen Kipphebel. Nach unten aus, nach oben Aktiv - So der Standard.

Aber da deine Lampe eh weiterhin brennt wen der Rechner ausgeht tippe ich eher auf ein defektes Netzteil. Nach Möglichkeit mal ein Testnetzteil von Freunden, Verwandten, ... den immer netten ITlern von der Arbeit besorgen. Es muss ja kein 1kW Netzteil sein. Du kannst im Not Test Betrieb ja auf einige Laufwerke oder so verzichten um ein schwächeres Netzteil zu Testen. Läuft das Rund ist es das Netzteil 

Hast du kein Netzteil kannst du dir ein Netzteiltester kaufen, die kosten nicht ein Vermögen wie ein neues Netzteil. Mein Tester piepst wen was nicht OK ist. 

Ich persönlich habe meinen PC DIREKT an der Steckdose an der Wand dran. Komponenten wie Monitor, 5.1 Anlage, ... habe ich an einem Conrad Power Manager der in der zweiten Steckdose neben der Steckdose vom PC steckt. So stören die sich nicht gegenseitig, zumal der Conrad Power Manager nur bis 300W an 2 Dosen ausgibt. Ich komme aber beim Spielen so auf Spitze 340W.

Der häufige Ausfall kann dein System schaden. Aber dafür sind sehr viele und auch schnell hintereinander Ausfälle von Nöten. In einem Test zur Ausbildung musste das Netzteil sehr sehr oft mit dem Netzschalter am Netzteil ein und aus geknipst werden bis das urbillige OEM Netzteil eines Compaq PCs den Geist aufgab. Und du hast ein ein teures Cougar Netzteil. Die halten eine Menge ab.


----------



## Wincenty (18. November 2010)

GameServer schrieb:


> Also was oder wie ein Sicherungskasten ist oder aussieht sollte man ja eigentlich wissen, soll nun kein Angriff auf deine Person sein also nicht Missverstehen.
> 
> Sicherungen gibt es 2 Arten die noch geläufig sind:
> *Schraubsicherung* - Sicherung ist Rund und sieht aus wie eine Gewehr Patrone  und wird mit einem runden Hütchen im Sicherungskasten verschraubt.
> ...



Wenn es das NT wäre hätte ich ja eigentlich solche Ausfälle schon früher haben müssen oder nicht? Denn der PC stand davor immer bei meinen Eltern also in dem Neubauhaus.

Ich hab noch mein altes NT den OCZ Stealth Xtrem 600W nur der ist in meinem 2. Rechner und dieser ist bei meinen Eltern in L zum Glück ist morgen der Anfang vom Wochenende dann kann ich endlich wieder nach Haus

Nur so nebenbei: Wann werden die neuen Plattformen von Intel und AMD eigentlich kommen? So zwischen Februar April?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. November 2010)

Na ja sagen wir mal so, wen in deinem Netzteil, warum auch immer, sich Kondensatoren oder Elkos zersetzen ist das ein sehr langsamer und schleichender Prozess. Somit kannst du über Monate/ Jahre damit gut auskommen und irgendwann passiert es halt 

Schlechte Lötstellen fallen für den Anfang auch nicht auf. Durch deinen Umzug kann es sein das sich die Lötstellen gelockert haben und bei Wärme dehnt sich das Zeug ja bekanntlich aus und schon hat ein Bauteil kein Kontakt mehr und der PC ist aus. Kühlt dieser wieder aus schließt sich der Kontakt wieder da das Elektronische Bauteil sich bei Kälte wieder zusammen zieht. 

Wenn du aber denkst das es nicht an deinem PC liegen kann oder es nicht an deinem Netzteil liegen kann wäre das nächste dein Motherboard. An einen Wackelkontakt in der Steckdosenleiste glaube ich nicht. Da müsstest du ja dann stäntig dran kommen. Hast du eventuell eine Master/ Slave Steckdosenleiste? Da kann es eventuell vor kommen das der Master nicht genügent Strom zieht und deshalb die Slave Steckdosen abschaltet. 

Wenn du die Intel Sandy Bridge meinst ... habe noch das alte PCGH 11/2010 da liegen das ich gerade lese sollte diese laut PCGH Januar 2011. AMDs neue 32nm Technik wird erst im Sommer 2011 erwartet. Nachzulesen in der PCGH 11/2010 Seite 56


----------



## docdent (19. November 2010)

Ich tippe auch auf das Netzteil.

Die Idee mit dem Parallelschalten würde ich ganz schnell vergessen. Jemand der nicht weiß, wo man die Stärke einer Sicherung abliest, sollte sich nicht auf so gewagte Abenteuer einlassen .

Falls es doch die Haus-Elektrik ist, wäre ein Versuch, den Strom für den PC mal von ganz woanders in der Wohnung zu holen, evtl. möglichst nah am Sicherungskasten. Entweder Du stellst den PC da auf oder Du nimmst ein möglichst kurzes Verlängerungskabel (im Falle einer Kabeltrommel: abrollen) und schließt den PC darüber an. Am besten wäre es, wenn an diesem Stromkreis nichts anderes hängt bzw. eingeschaltet ist und der mit einer eigenen Sicherung abgesichert ist - sofern das machbar ist. Viel Hoffnung, dass das die Ursache ist, habe ich aber nicht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. November 2010)

docdent schrieb:


> Ich tippe auch auf das Netzteil.
> 
> Die Idee mit dem Parallelschalten würde ich ganz schnell vergessen. Jemand der nicht weiß, wo man die Stärke einer Sicherung abliest, sollte sich nicht auf so gewagte Abenteuer einlassen .
> 
> Falls es doch die Haus-Elektrik ist, wäre ein Versuch, den Strom für den PC mal von ganz woanders in der Wohnung zu holen, evtl. möglichst nah am Sicherungskasten. Entweder Du stellst den PC da auf oder Du nimmst ein möglichst kurzes Verlängerungskabel (im Falle einer Kabeltrommel: abrollen) und schließt den PC darüber an. Am besten wäre es, wenn an diesem Stromkreis nichts anderes hängt bzw. eingeschaltet ist und der mit einer eigenen Sicherung abgesichert ist - sofern das machbar ist. Viel Hoffnung, dass das die Ursache ist, habe ich aber nicht



Du hast mich gerade an einen meiner Aufbauten erinnert. Ich wohne auch in einem Uralten Plattenbau. Das Problem in dem Plattenbau ist das es eine 16A Sicherung für ALLE Steckdosen in der Wohnung gibt. Außer die Steckdose im Bad für die Waschmaschine. Die ist einzeln mit 16A gesichert. Also lag hier schon mal durch die ganze Wohnung ein Kabel vom Bad zum PC.  

Aber wie bereits erwähnt. Wen die Tischlampe leuchtet nur der PC nicht mehr würde ich das Problem am PC suchen.


----------



## Own3r (19. November 2010)

Es gibt Messgeräte mit denen man die Spannung, Stromstärke und Leistung messen kann. Du solltest mal nach der Spannung gucken, nicht, das sie niedriger als 230V/220V ist.

Es handelt sich um so ein Gerät.


----------



## Wincenty (21. November 2010)

Entweder ich habe was falsch geschrieben oder ihr versteht was falsch:
Ich hatte bei mir zu Hause in Luxemburg noch NIE Probleme mit dem PC gehabt, d.h. er ist nie einfach mal so ausgefallen, es passiert erst seitdem der PC in meiner Mietwohnung in Aachen (D) steht.
Also weshalb sollte es das NT eigentlich schuld sein?

Ich bin nicht so blöd und weiß nicht wo man die A abliest an einer Sicherung, nur wollte ich wissen wo das steht falls es eine Tonnensicherung ist in der Mietwohnung, da ich bis jetzt nur Schaltsicherungen kenne.
Ich war eben im Keller und für unsere Wohnung haben wir 4 Sicherungen: eine mit 16A und drei mit 63A.
In der Küche ist ein  Ceranherd mit Ofen weshalb eine der 3 63A Sicherungen schon mal entfällt, wofür die anderen 2 sind weiß ich nicht.
Wir haben in der Küche noch 2 Kühlschränke (eine davon ist eine Einbau von der Küche und meine ist aus meinem Elternhaus, also via Stecker) eine Abzugshaube (auch Einbau). Mein Mitbewohner hat in seinem Zimmer einen kleinen alten Röhrenfernseher, Reciever, PS2 und eventuell noch seinen Rechner am Netz.
Ich hab ja wie bereits erwähnt:
eine Schreibtischlampe einen 23,6" LCD Screen, einen Drucker, mein Soundsystem und den Rechner am Netz.
Waschmachinen und Trockner oÄ ist nicht in der Mietwohnung vorhanden.

Reicht überhaupt die 16A Sicherung für eine komplette Wohnung?

EDIT:

ich habe gerade noch den Sicherungskasten in der Mietwohnung selbst gefunden, dort sind für die Zimmer L16A Sicherungen drin.

Wenn es mit den Lötstellen sein sollte, wie kann ich das den feststellen???
Ich würde nämlich nicht gerne mein NT jetzt da raus fumeln, besonders mit meinem Fleiß an Kabelbindern XD und dann mein altes NT Sonntag abends rein panschen -.-

Gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten zu testen ohne Geld auszugeben?

Und mit den Lötstellen sollten die nicht eigentlich die NTs getestet werden bevor die zum Verkauf rausgehen? Ich meine ja ich hab ja nicht an dem NT gegeizt oder?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

Also nichts für ungut aber so langsam frage ich mich was du hören willst? Du hast nun 3 oder 4 mögliche Fehlerquellen  Und keine davon gefällt dir 

Fassen wir doch einfach mal logisch zusammen. Dein PC, der in deinem Zimmer steht, zusammen mit deiner Tischlampe, wenn da dein PC aussteigt der am gleichen Netz wie die Lampe hängt leuchtet die Lampe WEITER der PC ist aber aus. 

--> Es muss am PC liegen da keine einzige Steckdose einzeln abgesichert ist. Wäre dem so bräuchtest du in deiner Wohnung einen ganzen Sicherungsraum voll nur mit 16A Sicherungen  Das würde zwar cool aussehen aber ich glaube nicht das du auf JEDER Steckdose immer 230V/ 16A und damit ca. 3680W brauchst. Außer du hast an jeder Steckdose ein Trockner oder Durchlauferhitzer dran 

Ob eine 16A Sicherung für ein Haus reicht? Janein. Schauen wir uns doch mal so einen Sicherungskasten an  Ich habe noch so ein Schei... altes Teil noch aus den Kriegszeiten. Es kommen vom Keller (Wo der Stromzähler und fette Sicherungen sitzen) 5 Kabel hoch. In der Elektriker Branche heißen diese L1/ L2/ L3/ N und PE

L1/ L2/ L3 - Führt Strom - Die sogenannten Leiter
N ist meist Braun oder Blau - nimmt den Strom - Der sogenannte Neutrale
PE ist der Gelb/ Grüne - deine Lebensversicherung - Nennt sich schlicht Erde

Für den Backofen brauchst du meistens Drehstrom. Dieser setzt sich aus allen 5 Kabel zusammen. Dieser Backofen hat bei mir 3 16A Sicherungen. Für jeden L1/ L2/ L3 einen. 

Deine Beleuchtung bekommt einen L1/ N und PE mit 16A
Deine Steckdosen in der GANZEN Wohnung bekommen je nach Elektroinstallation:
Alter Plattenbau - alle Steckdosen in der Wohnung mit einer 16A Sicherung, außer Waschmaschine, die hat eine eigene 16A Sicherung.

Stadthaus - Bei 4 Zimmer werden diese auf 2x 2 16A Sicherungen aufgeteilt. Somit stand im Schlafzimmer der Wäschetrockner und wollte man im Kinderzimmer daneben saugen waren die 2 Räume tot da alles zusammen über 16A hatte. War ne lustige Zeit 

Eigenheim - hier hat sich mein Elektroinstallateur voll verausgabt und schenkte jeden Raum eine 16A Sicherung. Somit stehen im Flur 2 Sicherungskästen da alles in einem nicht hinein passte 

-------------------------------------------------------------
So, da du aber mittlerweile deinen persönlichen Wohnungssicherungskasten gefunden hast sollte sich ja nun die Frage erübrigen da in deinem Sicherungskasten und in meinem Beispiel ja mehrere Absicherungen vorhanden sind und nicht eine einzige für eine ganze Wohnung  Wäre dem so das du nur eine Sicherung für die Wohnung hättest würde auch ALLES durch EINE Leitung fließen. Dein Licht würde beim einschalten von Waschmaschine oder Staubsauger immer flackern. Ein Backofen könntest du nie betreiben. ...

Selbst im Ungünstigsten Fall das ALLE Steckdosen nur durch EINE Sicherung abgesichert wären kannst du damit eine Menge tun. Ich habe es mal Probiert mit Fernsehen (Röhrenfernseher 16:9 ca. 64cm Bildschirmdiagonale + HDD Rekorder + SAT Receiver) mit Spiele Rechner (zog ca. 400W) und nebenher Staubsaugen (ca. 1800W) und die ganzen Sachen wie Zeitschaltuhren, Kühlschrank, Uhren, ... was ja mit am Steckdosenring hängt habe ich gar nicht mit rein gerechnet. Und die einfache 16A Sicherung hält. Und wer schaut schon gleichzeitig über HDD Rekorder und Receiver auf einen Röhren Fernseher TV, spielt nebenher mit einem CrossfireX Gamer PC und saugt dabei noch 

Aber wie bereits erwähnt, wenn dein PC aus geht deine Tischlampe noch weiter LEUCHTET kann es nicht an deinen Stromleitungen oder Absicherungen liegen. Den dann wäre es DUNKEL.

Und ein schleichender Defekte wie der Name schon sagt schleichend kommen kann klingt so ein Umzug sehr wohl als der besagte Stein der alles ins Rollen bringt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du dein PC mit einem Intensivstation Krankenwagen vom DRK zu dir gefahren hast. Da kann es dann schon vorkommen das der schleichende Defekt nun zum richtigen Defekt ausartet. Was kann man also daran nicht glauben? Zeig mir mal ein Umzug wo mal was nicht weg kommt oder kaputt geht. Ich bin im Leben ca. 8 mal Umgezogen und es ist schon ein Fall für Akte X das dabei immer was verloren oder gar kaputt geht. Egal wie Vorsichtig man wahr. 

Wenn du dir sorgen um deine Verkabelung machst ... wieso benutzt du das Testnetzteil dann nicht einfach extern? Außerhalb des PCs? Die Leitungen sind im Idealfall so lang das du damit auch extern alle wichtigen Komponenten mit Strom versorgen kannst OHNE alles auszubauen. Sofern du deine Stecker nicht am Motherboard oder Laufwerk festgeklebt hast kannst du deine Stecker doch einfach abziehen und die Stecker vom Testnetzteil dran hängen.

Und du hast schon Recht. Dein Netzteil ist gut und teuer. Das sind Porsche/ Audi ... auch und trotzdem gibt es in den Fahrzeugen Teile die man mal wechseln sollte. Oder die bei einer Falschen Produktion auch ausfallen können (auch wen jedes Gerät/ Auto selbstredend vor Verkauf getestet wird). Was nützt dir ein Netzteil oder ein Audi RS8 wen irgendwo ein Kabelbruch oder defekter Kondensator dir das leben Schwer macht. Da nützen mir das ausgegebene Geld auch nichts. Und im Beispiel Audi RS8 kannst du dann die Fehler auch nicht an der Garage suchen  Da muss man sich eben mal die Pfoten schmutzig machen und die frisch gewachste Lackierung der Motorhaube mal öffnen und was riskieren. 

Bilder mit Beschriftungen von meinem Nachkriegssicherungskasten habe ich mir am Ende doch gespart.


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

ich hab mal deine antwort gelesen und hab mal einfach mal so den kabel vom nt rausgezogen, dabei kam so ein komisches geräusch wie ein zirpen wenn der stecker nicht richtig sitzt oder ein kurzes stück draht was vibriert. Nun habe ich mal ganz vorsichtig am NT geklopft somit nur das NT wackelt und siehe da es zirpt schon wieder, nun somit sollte meine Dickköpfigkeit widerlegt sein und somit ein Wackelkontakt der Übeltäter ist.
Nun hab ich aber ein Problem:
Wie soll ich das NT zur Garantie schicken wenn mein 2. PC zu Haus in L der einzige laufende ist und meine Familie denn braucht und ich ein NT brauche wegen meinem Studium
Ich könnte zwar meine Freunde fragen, aber ich glaub nicht das einer on denen ein NT über haben hab schon eine Graka von einem geliehen
und Alternate wird wohl kaum ein Ersatz NT bereitstellen und ein neues/weiteres kaufen ist Schwachsinn - ich hätte mit der Kone glück, das die nicht repariert werden konnte und mir somit das Geld rückerstattet wird, weil ich mir eine neue gekauft hatte - aber beim NT werde ich bestimmt nicht das Glück habe, dass das NT weder repariert noch ausgestauscht werden kann.

Also ich möchte mich für meine Sturheit bei euch Entschuldigen weil ich nicht glauben wollte das ein 200€ NT von Cougar mit 1000W schon nach weniger als einem halben Jahr flöten geht.

Edit: Warst du der Glückliche der ein Kabel vom Zimmer bis in die Garage verlegen musste?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Edit: Warst du der Glückliche der ein Kabel vom Zimmer bis in die Garage verlegen musste?



Wenn du das Kabel von Bad ins PC Zimmer meinst dann war ich das. Und aufmerksame Leser wissen auch nun warum. Die Badsteckdose wo die Waschmaschine dran hängt hat eine eigene Absicherung. Bei einem Fehlerstrom oder Kurzschluss wäre nicht sofort jede Steckdose tot 

Ich habe das damals gemacht weil mein Cooler Master UCP 900W (war auch ziemlich Teuer damals) immer so komisch geknistert hat. Hat sich angehört wie so eine Aquarium Pumpe. Oder kochendes Fett in der Pfanne. Da war auch Kabelbruch Schuld. 

Ich habe das NT getauscht und siehe da. Der PC lief auf einmal so gut wie nie zuvor. Damals hatte ich immer Probleme mit dem BIOS und dachte das Motherboard ist Schuld. NT gewechselt und der Fehler trat danach nie wieder auf. 

Wie man sieht heißt teuer nicht gleich "hält für die Ewigkeit" Und wen es im Netzteil schon knistert wie beim MIG oder WIG schweißen sollte Vorsicht geboten sein 

Nachtrag:
Zu deinem Problem kann ich dir nun nicht wirklich was erfreuliches sagen. Ich kann dich aber gerade extrem gut verstehen. Ich persönlich habe es vor wenigen Wochen ohne PC nur 2 Wochen ausgehalten danach habe ich mir einen sehr kleinen Ersatz gekauft. (HD5870 defekt und HD4550 als Übergangsgrafikkarte ) Auch bei mir brauchte ich im Freundeskreis und Verwandtenkreis nicht suchen da entweder nur Laptops oder AGP Grafikkarten vorhanden waren. 

Aber ich musste in den saueren Apfel beißen. Allerdings konnte mich mein Laptop zumindest mit den Internet versorgen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich von PCGH erfahren und habe mir meine ersten PCGH Hefte am Kiosk gekauft damit ich was zum lesen habe damit zu Hause die Zeit rum ging. 

Wen du kein Laptop oder so hast würde ich es in einem örtlichen PC Fachgeschäft (Nicht Media Markt/ Saturn/ Vobis ...) versuchen. Wir leihen zum Beispiel auch Laptops aus. Und ich denke mein Chef würde auch kein Problem haben auch ganze PCs auszuleihen. Gegen eine Gebühr natürlich. Vielleicht wäre das noch eine Option. Rend a PC 

Eventuell leiht dir ein PC Fachgeschäft auch ein Netzteil gegen ein bisschen Taschengeld. Mein Chef würde das zwar nie machen aber ich würde es.


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

GameServer schrieb:


> Wie man sieht heißt teuer nicht gleich "hält für die Ewigkeit" Und wen es im Netzteil schon knistert wie beim MIG oder WIG schweißen sollte Vorsicht geboten sein



Diese Zeiten sind leider vorbei - ich weiß noch als ich 5-8 war, da gabs Spielzeuge die haben was bei mir mitgemacht und waren nie kaputt gegangen und seitdem ich 12 bin egal welche Preisklasse: alles spätestens nach 3-4 Wochen nach Garantieablauff: Futti

Was ist MIG oder WIG
Und im NT werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht fumeln Da ist bei mir das Motto: Soll doch ein anderer bei der Arbeit verrecken/sich die Finger schmitzig machen! Ich lass davon die Finger!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Diese Zeiten sind leider vorbei - ich weiß noch als ich 5-8 war, da gabs Spielzeuge die haben was bei mir mitgemacht und waren nie kaputt gegangen und seitdem ich 12 bin egal welche Preisklasse: alles spätestens nach 3-4 Wochen nach Garantieablauff: Futti
> 
> Was ist MIG oder WIG
> Und im NT werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht fumeln Da ist bei mir das Motto: Soll doch ein anderer bei der Arbeit verrecken/sich die Finger schmitzig machen! Ich lass davon die Finger!



MIG und WIG sind Schweißarten. Und was schweißen ist sollte man wissen. Wenn nicht - damit verbindet man in der Regel Stahl und Eisen. Autokarosserien werden z.B. geschweißt. Sieht immer aus wie zu Silvester die Wunderkerzen. 

MIG war glaube ich Schweißen mit Schutzgas und ein Draht als Verbinder (wie Lötzinn) und WIG war mit puren Strom und einer Elektrode die einer Wunderkerze doch sehr ähnlich sieht. 

Angaben zu MIG oder WIG Schweißen ohne Gewähr. Bei sollen Sachen schaue ich immer nur zu und darf höchstens mal an der Schutzgasflasche drehen


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

GameServer schrieb:


> MIG und WIG sind Schweißarten. Und was schweißen ist sollte man wissen. Wenn nicht - damit verbindet man in der Regel Stahl und Eisen. Autokarosserien werden z.B. geschweißt. Sieht immer aus wie zu Silvester die Wunderkerzen.
> 
> MIG war glaube ich Schweißen mit Schutzgas und ein Draht als Verbinder (wie Lötzinn) und WIG war mit puren Strom und einer Elektrode die einer Wunderkerze doch sehr ähnlich sieht.
> 
> Angaben zu MIG oder WIG Schweißen ohne Gewähr. Bei sollen Sachen schaue ich immer nur zu und darf höchstens mal an der Schutzgasflasche drehen


Ok das wars - ich hab beide Arten schweißen schon gesehen bei meinem Vater, da er gelernter mechaniker ist und er hat mir sogar das Angebot gemacht mir Schweißen beizubringen nur hab ich etwas Angst davor. Man kann nicht nur Eisen und Staht schweißen sondern auch Aluminium, nur das ist sehr Energieaufwendig und teuer

Also ich würde es logischer finden zu sagen: etwas im PC zu löten als zu Schweißen, da beim Löten ein Verbundmetal einfach nur geschmolzen wird und dabei die Kabel/... miteinander verbindet.

Ich hätte auch schon Löten lernen können und werds auch müssen wegen dem Studium, nur hab ich mich mal als kleines Kind am lötkolbenverbrannt, wie es passiert war weiß ich nicht mehr nur seitdem halte ich mich lieber etwas weiter weg vom Lötkolben


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

Es knistert beim Löten aber nicht so wie bei MIG oder WIG schweißen. Und das Geräusch wen die Elektrode oder was auch immer schmilzt hört sich fast so an wie das knisternde Netzteil.

Ich habe mit solchen Sachen eigentlich nur Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Beim Löten ist mir schon mal so eine Lötzinn Perle den Tisch auf den Oberschenkel getropft. Davon hat man ziemlich lange was davon.

In der Gießerei bin ich mal mit den Kollegen am Kran an den Schmelztiegeln vorbei gelaufen und gerade warfen Schmelzer was in die Schmelze und es spritzte herum, ich nur mit T-Shirt begleitet stand daneben und es rauchte dann aus meiner Brust. Hat sich so ein Funke durchs T-Shirt in die Bruste gebrannt. Sah für den Moment richtig cool aus wen man aus Wunden raucht *lol* 

Und bei WIG oder MIG schweißen habe ich bis jetzt einen Riesen Bogen drumherum gemacht. bei over 120A wird ein Fehler schnell mal tödlich sein. Und Schweißelektroden sind richtige Miststücke. Man sieht nicht das die heiß sind und schwubs hat sich so eine am Boden liegende Elektrode in den Schuh gebrannt. Oder hinterließ auch schon mal eine Mega Blase auf der Hand. 

Don´t dry this at home


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

Eine DRINGENDE FRAGE:

als ich das NT ausgebaut hab nach einem weiterem Ausfall bin ich mal aus versehen an den CPU-Kühler gekommen und dieser war erstaunlich warm!
in den oberen Lamellen, wo mein Thermofühler ist war alles kalt aber unten wo wie CPU mit dem Kühler in berührung kommt als am Headspreader war das dingen heiß, ich hab mich zwar nicht verbrannt aber es waren immerhin 1-2 min vergangen bevor ich an den Kühler kam. Könnte es sein, dass es die CPU-Überhitzungsschutz den PC sofort ausschaltet?

Ich hab den LMX CPU-Kühler, der mit dem Flüssigmetal. Ein Lüfter mit 2000RPM auf der unterseite sorgen für Kühlung. Vorher hatte ich keine Thermische Probleme mit dem PC bei mir in L, wahrscheinlich weil mein Zimmer a**** kalt war und mein PC als Heizung heralten  musste (die Heizung in meinem Zimmer stand immer auf 0 weil die Luft zu trocken wurde beim heizen.
Nun in Aachen ist das Zimmer ziemlich schnell warm, obwohl ich ein kaputtes Fenster hab

Wäre dies die Erklärung?
Denn dann wäre es logisch warum der PC nie ausfiel wenn ich ein  GPU-Burn-Bench-Marc laufen ließ ich guck mal nach den Temps, denn ich hab noch kein Programm instaliert

EDIT: OK es IST DIE CPU ich hab hier jetzt im IDLE 51°C
aber die Headspreader Kontaktstelle ist kühl

Kann durch OC der Temperatursensor der CPU kaputt gehen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

Ja warum den nicht gleich so? Logisch ... das der PC eine Notabschaltung macht wen die CPU kurz vor dem kochen ist. Das heißt zwar nun das ich nun viel Elektrotechnisches Fachwissen für die Katze geschrieben habe aber 51°C im Idle ist schon ein Anzeichen dafür das der PC in die Knie geht bevor dir die CPU um die Ohren fliegt.

Eigentlich können Temperatur Dioden mehr als über 100°C locker ab. Bevor die durch ist ist deine CPU 5x durch geschmort. Von meinem 320€ teuren (womit wir wieder mal bei Teuer ist nicht gleich "hält ewig währen) Asus Board weiß ich aber das die Southbridge mal 255°C hat obwohl die beim Gamen maximal auf 48°C kommt und der Temperatur 3 Fühler nimmt auch mal gerne die Temperatur vom Fühler 2 an. So viel zum Thema Asus Boards 

Installieren müsstest du eigentlich gar nichts. Im Bios im Hardwaremonitor sollten alle gängigen Temperaturen aufgelistet sein. Das BIOS hat den vorteil das kein Betriebssystem geladen ist und wen der PC einfach abschmiert dann ist es eigentlich egal. Lief ja keine Festplatte und nichts. Da im BIOS alles auf Last läuft (warum auch immer) kannst du auch sehen wie die Temperatur vom Prozessor steigt. 

Somit kannst du deinen PC mal beobachten wie die Temperaturen steigen.


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

Mach ich mal aber der witz ist ja das ich vor und nach dem Umzug im BIOS noch sonst wo was geändert habe, WLP ist gleichmässig verteilt, da ich meinem Freund mal demonstroert habe wie gut verteilte WLP nach aufsetzen und spannen des CPU Coolers aussieht ich denk mal der Sensor hat ne Macke durch OC sonst kann ich mirs nicht erklären


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Mach ich mal aber der witz ist ja das ich vor und nach dem Umzug im BIOS noch sonst wo was geändert habe, WLP ist gleichmässig verteilt, da ich meinem Freund mal demonstroert habe wie gut verteilte WLP nach aufsetzen und spannen des CPU Coolers aussieht ich denk mal der Sensor hat ne Macke durch OC sonst kann ich mirs nicht erklären



Das wirst du ja dann sehen was die Temperaturen sagen. Und danach entscheiden wir weiter.


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

Nach 2h auskühlung war die starttemp 48° jetzt steht sieht nach +- 3-4min schon bei 82°

Woher soll man jetzt wissen ob es der Fühler der CPU oder der des Mobos ist mit der Macke?

Weil wenn das Mobo freck ist, ist es richtig ******* - die CPU ist weniger so schlimm, da es die ja mittlerweile für weniger als 150€ zu haben ist den Phenom II x4 955BE

EDIT: jetzt is er bei 90°

EDIT2: ich glaub es ist leider das Mobo, denn der FANSPEED des CPU-Lüfters war mal eben au 7000RPM gesprungen und normal schafft der höchstens +-2000RPM nach Angaben des Herstellers
98° -.-

EDIT3: er hat grad die 100° geknackt und die Systemtemp ist stabil bei 42° und die RPM Zahl war: U176???

EDIT4: 110° könnte ein BIOS Update abhelfen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

Halte deinen Finger drauf dann wirst du es wissen. Mit einem Thermometer vom Arzt wirst du bei maximal 44°C was die Anzeigen nicht kommen. Und Industriethermometer wirst du kaum gezielt zwischen CPU und Kühlerblock setzen können. Und ich denke mal du hast kein Laser Thermometer. Da musst du mal auf Tuchfühlung gehen und ein paar heiße Pfoten riskieren 

Ich habe aber zum Beispiel an meinem Asus Rampage 2 Extreme mehrere frei Positionierbare Temperatur Fühler. Die verbrennen nicht so leicht wie deine Finger. Oder du nutzt von einer Wetterstation einen kleinen Temperatur Fühler.


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

Gut das ich das A+ EL Diablo Advance mit Fühler hab, sonst hät ich böse meine Pfoten verbrannt
Der Fühler sagt: 62° BIOS 120°

EDIT: Korrigiere: Fühler sagte eben auch was um die 82° und der PC hat sich grad sicherheitsgeköpft XD


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

Wow also kannst du deiner Temperatur Diode unterm Prozessor sehr wohl vertrauen. 120°C ... So weit würde ich nicht mal ein Pentium 4 HT Prozessor mit Overclocking bringen. Die steigen ja schon bei maximal 80°C aus. Zumindest bei meinem MSI Board. 

Stellt sich nur die große Frage wieso du glühende Kohlen unterm CPU Kühler hast?


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

**** ich glaub ich kann dir sagen warum: die hälfte der WLP ist einfach weg!!!! Der Restbestand hat so ein Muster geformt als ob die WLP rausgefloßen oder rausgedampft wäre- krasser anblick, besonders wenn ich bedenke wie ich meinem Freund gezeigt habe wie es aussieht wenn die WLP richtig verteilt wurde und wie gut dann der Block an der CPU "klebt"

WLP die verwendet wurde: Noctua NT H1
sonst hatte ich immer die MX-2 benutzt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> **** ich glaub ich kann dir sagen warum: die hälfte der WLP ist einfach weg!!!! Der Restbestand hat so ein Muster geformt als ob die WLP rausgefloßen oder rausgedampft wäre- krasser anblick, besonders wenn ich bedenke wie ich meinem Freund gezeigt habe wie es aussieht wenn die WLP richtig verteilt wurde und wie gut dann der Block an der CPU "klebt"
> 
> WLP die verwendet wurde: Noctua NT H1
> sonst hatte ich immer die MX-2 benutzt


Mit deiner Aussage machst du mir aber Hoffnung. Zu meinem Noctua NH - U12P habe ich die Noctua NT - H1 WLP benutzt weil die mit dabei lag 

Na ja ... weiß ich im Vorfeld schon mal Bescheid wen mein Core i7 anfängt Weihnachtsplätzchen zu backen  Aber selbst mit OC komme ich auf moderate 65°C 

Also schmierst du einfach neue WLP drauf und wir beobachten ob es das schon gewesen ist. Ob der Prozessor aufhört Weihnachtsbäckerei Simulator zu Spielen


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

XD ich denk mal ich hab nicht penibel genug die CPU beim letzten mal mit aftershave entfettet mein vater verbunkert immer die Entfettungslösungen so gut dass ich die nie finde meinst du REWE führt solche entfettungslösungen? noch so eine vorweihnachtliche Überraschung brauch ich nich

Wie heißt das überhaupt auf deutsch? ich kenn nämlich nur den französichen Namen (lux. Amtssprache) und dieser fällt mir grad nicht ein


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

Ich nutze Feuerzeugbenzin ... ist zwar angesichts der Hohen Entzündbarkeit keine so gute Idee bei 120°C aber ich habe im Forum gelesen das Feuerzeug oder generell Benzin ein idealer Fettlöser ist. 

Habt ihr eine gut Sortierte Hausapotheke hilft auch Glyzerin. Oder Reinigungsalkohol. Eben alles was fette löst. Wobei ich mein Spülmittel aus der Küche ungern auf die CPU schmieren würde *rofl*

Was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe wäre Essigsäure. Aber ich denke bei Säure und Metall das kann nicht gut gehen. Ich hatte mal richtig fies eingebrannte WLP. Dagegen hat Kloreiniger geholfen.


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

Danke die Temp sehen jetzt endlich wieder normal aus jetzt ist die cpu sogar kälter als der rest mit 25° ^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. November 2010)

Auf die Idee mit der CPU muss man erst mal kommen.


----------



## Wincenty (23. November 2010)

und jetzt läuft auch alles rund und kalt im IDLE höchstens 30° wie früher, dumm das ich nicht früher coretemp drauf hatte umd die temps zu gucken

Danke für die Hilfe

- Can be closed -


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. November 2010)

Hätte mir viele Elektroinstallationstechnisches bla bla erspart


----------

